# $20 Package my Post SHTF barter Idea



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

A year ago I felt that I had the silver and such I'd need to barter, but now I find myself with out much to barter in a post SHTF world. Sure I have some food, can create potable water, but I don't much like the idea of trading ammo. So I was bidding on some silver and realized it could cost me close to $20 for an ounce. Could I put together a small pack of necessities that didn't take a lot of space and would really help people out that needed them in a crisis? 

First I found a $4.50 small canvas pack, and a $2.5 Cree flashlight with battery. 50 cents would include three 100 calorie bars from Costco. So I'm at $7.50 with $12.50 to go? Think ultra urban?


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Tractor supply of 50 pounds of whole corm ($9) and you still have 2.50


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Sin merchandise such as airplane bottles of booze, tobacco and rolling papers may be enticing. Being in the Bay Area condoms and KY jelly may be useful. I know an endodontist that uses the KY to lubricate the modern rotary files. He claims that it is also bacteriacidal.


----------



## preponadime (Jun 15, 2016)

Include some basic first aid supplies from the dollar store, alcohol, tobacco and toilet paper


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Real Old Man said:


> Tractor supply of 50 pounds of whole corm ($9) and you still have 2.50


Fine if you have a ware house, big garage, etc, but without storage space and few of these city urban dwellers can even pack 50lbs. I'm looking for small items that'd fit into a small pack?


----------



## Sonya (Oct 20, 2016)

stowlin said:


> Could I put together a small pack of necessities that didn't take a lot of space and would really help people out that needed them in a crisis?
> 
> First I found a $4.50 small canvas pack, and a $2.5 Cree flashlight with battery. 50 cents would include three 100 calorie bars from Costco. So I'm at $7.50 with $12.50 to go? Think ultra urban?


Okay so are these bags for charity or for barter? If people have nothing and would be grateful for a little grab bag that contains a couple of power bars, space blanket, ramen, small hand sanitizer, cheap lighter, ind. wrapped water purification tablets, etc...then chances are they don't have jack to trade in return (unless you want their jewelry). That would mean giving it to them as a kindness.

The people that do have things to trade will want specific items, not a grab bag with one thing they may need and a bunch of other things they don't need in it.

For actual barter I would think items like small packs of batteries, liquor, pain killers, etc...would be better. People either need those specific items OR can trade them for things they do need.

Why don't you like ammo for trade? Seems like one of the things most everybody could use.


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

I'm stocking booze, pills and suture kits. What until someone gets really cut up, I bet you could get there firstborn or car in exchange for sewing them up.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

stowlin said:


> Fine if you have a ware house, big garage, etc, but without storage space and few of these city urban dwellers can even pack 50lbs. I'm looking for small items that'd fit into a small pack?


Poop get a bunch of gallon sip lock bags and empty the 50 pound bag (yours) into them and distribute.

That would give each receipent about 5 pounds of corn.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Think about this.. 

in a short term SHTF event flood, earthquake..etc - what will people be looking for???

in a long term SHTF event EMP, financial collapse.. the people that have stuff ready are going to trying to avoid the ones that need things because they are not going to have anything you need... so the question is what will people be trading in 3,6,9,12 months


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Like I found a non aspirin two pack that six pills could be kept in the package for $.10


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

It could be either barter or chairing depends on the depth of the crisis, or what someone has to barter. Just found water sanitizer pills four for $.60 giving them the ability to purify 4 liters of rain or pond water.



Sonya said:


> Okay so are these bags for charity or for barter? If people have nothing and would be grateful for a little grab bag that contains a couple of power bars, space blanket, ramen, small hand sanitizer, cheap lighter, ind. wrapped water purification tablets, etc...then chances are they don't have jack to trade in return (unless you want their jewelry). That would mean giving it to them as a kindness.
> 
> The people that do have things to trade will want specific items, not a grab bag with one thing they may need and a bunch of other things they don't need in it.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sonya (Oct 20, 2016)

stowlin said:


> It could be either barter or chairing depends on the depth of the crisis, or what someone has to barter. Just found water sanitizer pills four for $.60 giving them the ability to purify 4 liters of rain or pond water.


You can also get space blankets for about $1 each.

The little bags would make nice holiday gifts too for people to keep in their vehicles.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Been shopping around online,

Got a bag, pain pills, water purifier pills, blanket, first aid, flashlight with batter, hand sanitizer, TP, few bars at 100 calories each, and I'm just under $12


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Booze and ciggies. You'll be able to get anything you want with those two things alone.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

I made up a small plastic tub of extra " cheap " hand tools to barter with , only if I need something , I not giving away anything but hot lead . Ammo is the worst thing to barter with " they can use it on you to get everything you have " .


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Real Old Man said:


> Tractor supply of 50 pounds of whole corm ($9) and you still have 2.50


hell it's down to $6.50 around the Upper Midwest


----------



## Sonya (Oct 20, 2016)

stowlin said:


> Been shopping around online,
> 
> Got a bag, pain pills, water purifier pills, blanket, first aid, flashlight with batter, hand sanitizer, TP, few bars at 100 calories each, and I'm just under $12


Could also add a cheap lighter, a bit of paracord, a credit card knife, and even a rain poncho or water bottle and keep it right under $20. Would make a nice little car bag for folks that don't have anything.

They have 10 packs of various little knives on amazon, less than $1.50 each:

https://www.amazon.com/Folding-Camp...MR58UK/ref=pd_sbs_328_2?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1&

https://www.amazon.com/SE-MT908-5-1...18RRNSC1QFT6HXKY0ErefRID=1B18RRNSC1QFT6HXKY0E

Also a 10 pack of rain ponchos at $1.50 each:

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00PB9K9KG/ref=twister_dp_update?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Illini Warrior said:


> hell it's down to $6.50 around the Upper Midwest


Sorry i got you and ince confused in another thread. please accept my sincere apology.

But heck you're closer to the supply

It's a great soup extender


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

stowlin said:


> A year ago I felt that I had the silver and such I'd need to barter, but now I find myself with out much to barter in a post SHTF world. Sure I have some food, can create potable water, but I don't much like the idea of trading ammo. So I was bidding on some silver and realized it could cost me close to $20 for an ounce. Could I put together a small pack of necessities that didn't take a lot of space and would really help people out that needed them in a crisis?
> 
> First I found a $4.50 small canvas pack, and a $2.5 Cree flashlight with battery. 50 cents would include three 100 calorie bars from Costco. So I'm at $7.50 with $12.50 to go? Think ultra urban?


forget about the canvas bag for $4.50 - the receiver would rather have the $$$$ invested into goods - the bag is just a signal to the other transients there's something worthwhile to steal and time for a head bashing .... think doubling up retail store check out bags

as always with bartering I need to ask the posting party - What do you expect to barter for with sheeple that didn't have SHTF goods to begin with? - electronics? - jewelry? - clothes? .... and then there's the whole issue of dealing with uber desperate sheeple anytime within a couple of months of the SHTF ....

if you really want to pack a needy bag for the new transient sheeple - think current transient .... hotel sized bar of soap, shampoo, toothpaste ect, disposable razor, toothbrush, pair of socks, cloth hand towel, large bandanna, pair of gloves, 9' x 12' poly tarp, heavy duty 55gal garbage bag, small roll of duct tape, roll of wire, paracord, multi tool, disposable lighter, water bottle,


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

I'm a believer in vice products like alcohol and tobacco as well as coffee. They're always currency in crisis situations from the war torn areas to prisons.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

NotTooProudToHide said:


> I'm a believer in vice products like alcohol and tobacco as well as coffee. They're always currency in crisis situations from the war torn areas to prisons.


They are not vices. They are necessities.

Don't forget ramen noodles popcorn and cheese dip. I know hard to believe, but you have to see it to believe it


----------



## Sonya (Oct 20, 2016)

Real Old Man said:


> They are not vices. They are necessities.
> 
> Don't forget ramen noodles popcorn and cheese dip. I know hard to believe, but you have to see it to believe it


Hey ramen is good stuff! Throw some dehydrated veggies and meat in it, also great with an egg (like egg drop soup). Just beat the egg with a little corn starch, bring the water to a FULL boil, and drizzle the egg in while gently stirring. Then add the other stuff and noodles.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

NotTooProudToHide said:


> I'm a believer in vice products like alcohol and tobacco as well as coffee. They're always currency in crisis situations from the war torn areas to prisons.


My bartering store is heavily invested in small bottles of alcohol and tobacco. The unprepared in a real SHTF will be for "the moment" focused and not long term. Give em their fix.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

Sonya said:


> Okay so are these bags for charity or for barter? If people have nothing and would be grateful for a little grab bag that contains a couple of power bars, space blanket, ramen, small hand sanitizer, cheap lighter, ind. wrapped water purification tablets, etc...then chances are they don't have jack to trade in return (unless you want their jewelry). That would mean giving it to them as a kindness.
> 
> The people that do have things to trade will want specific items, not a grab bag with one thing they may need and a bunch of other things they don't need in it.
> 
> ...


while a good idea -I forget why it is my responsibility to provide comfort for everyone else? even if it is miniscule.
have you ever been to a less than third world country? have you ever had to distribute care packages? ever noticed why there is armed soldiers ( and your armed too) guarding the truck? cause when you finally run out- all shit breaks loose.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

now barter is a totally different animal- you both have something to trade -and a mixed bag -one item you need and a few you don't may seem silly but now you got some more items to trade for other things you may want or need.
ammo for trade is a good idea as long as it isn't the calibers you need -so stock a few boxes of a caliber you don't need and just maybe someday you might.
booze will always bee a hot item and if you know how to make it that skill in itself could be a barter item. Medical and mechanical are other areas skills can be used and not to forget just plain old manual labor.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

Real Old Man said:


> They are not vices. They are necessities.
> 
> Don't forget ramen noodles popcorn and cheese dip. I know hard to believe, but you have to see it to believe it


Ramen is a good investment. You can get a ton of it for almost nothing, it lasts forever, its a great filler, and its easy to prepare.


----------



## Sonya (Oct 20, 2016)

Medic33 said:


> now barter is a totally different animal- you both have something to trade -and a mixed bag -one item you need and a few you don't may seem silly but now you got some more items to trade for other things you may want or need.
> ammo for trade is a good idea as long as it isn't the calibers you need -so stock a few boxes of a caliber you don't need and just maybe someday you might.
> booze will always bee a hot item and if you know how to make it that skill in itself could be a barter item. Medical and mechanical are other areas skills can be used and not to forget just plain old manual labor.


I don't think a mixed bag is a good trade item. Chances are there won't be many people to trade with (unless folks are in a refugee camp or some such thing).

If neighbors came buy and wanted to trade for some fresh eggs I wouldn't want a little emergency bag, I have all of that stuff already. I would want something I could use which would be ammo, batteries, liquor, tobacco, medical stuff, maybe tasty food items etc...


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Sonya said:


> Hey ramen is good stuff! Throw some dehydrated veggies and meat in it, also great with an egg (like egg drop soup). Just beat the egg with a little corn starch, bring the water to a FULL boil, and drizzle the egg in while gently stirring. Then add the other stuff and noodles.


Not bad, but most of the ingredients don't exist in prison commisaries.

But you've yet to see a ramen noodle taco have ya.

I poop you not


----------



## azrancher (Dec 14, 2014)

Illini Warrior said:


> hell it's down to $6.50 around the Upper Midwest


Which is why they build pellet stove that burn corn, but even at that it's only par with waste wood pellets.

*Rancher*


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Agree with the comment on the bag, Cost Plus a fancy retailer ( to me) and staple of things to Mrs sales their shopping canvas bag for $.99 all the time. I use them to move lose boxes of ammo and they hold up well so they aren't back packs but for a dollar I can add $3.5 more in goods. Founds a decent 3.5 inch folding knife for .80.


----------



## NobleSKS (Nov 14, 2016)

preponadime said:


> Include some basic first aid supplies from the dollar store, alcohol, tobacco and toilet paper


Yep, $ store medicine and first aid is gold. Antibiotics, priceless. When shelves are empty.

James 1:22


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

One year we bought our kids "survival buckets" they could keep in their cars. They included stuff like a survival stove, space blankets, a couple Mountain House meals, basic first aid supplies, a good knife, a water filter, etc.

Another year I bought them each a 1 oz silver coin with a John Galt quote on the front and back.

They were wildly different prices - The buckets were over $200 each, the John Galt coin was about $30 each. They were each equally valuable.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

stowlin said:


> A year ago I felt that I had the silver and such I'd need to barter, but now I find myself with out much to barter in a post SHTF world. Sure I have some food, can create potable water, but I don't much like the idea of trading ammo. So I was bidding on some silver and realized it could cost me close to $20 for an ounce. Could I put together a small pack of necessities that didn't take a lot of space and would really help people out that needed them in a crisis?
> 
> First I found a $4.50 small canvas pack, and a $2.5 Cree flashlight with battery. 50 cents would include three 100 calorie bars from Costco. So I'm at $7.50 with $12.50 to go? Think ultra urban?


I wouldn't even use a small pack. Go with whatever you can stuff into one of those big clear ziploc freezer bags. If you need to barter for something more valuable you could give them a couple of bags.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Inor said:


> One year we bought our kids "survival buckets" they could keep in their cars. They included stuff like a survival stove, space blankets, a couple Mountain House meals, basic first aid supplies, a good knife, a water filter, etc.
> 
> Another year I bought them each a 1 oz silver coin with a John Galt quote on the front and back.
> 
> They were wildly different prices - The buckets were over $200 each, the John Galt coin was about $30 each. They were each equally valuable.


My two sons have left the house, daughter (senior in HS) is still at home ... last year I put them together a GHB for Christmas. Everyone should do the same for your family.


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

I for one would never trade or barter ammo for anything. IIRC I read a story from a survivor of the Serbian war. He gave some 22 ammo to a friend only to be used against his family later. I'll trade anything but ammo!


----------



## Sonya (Oct 20, 2016)

Oddcaliber said:


> I for one would never trade or barter ammo for anything. IIRC I read a story from a survivor of the Serbian war. He gave some 22 ammo to a friend only to be used against his family later. I'll trade anything but ammo!


I think the paranoia over trading ammo is way way overblown. Sure if they have NO ammo and are starving, them giving them a few rounds would be a bad ideas as you or your supplies may be the only food available.

Having said that in a shtf situation folks will have to assume anyone that they might be trading with IS well armed. Sheesh all of the ******** I know have multiple weapons and lots of ammo, they aren't going to run out completely and need to borrow some in order to shoot me. But it is the one thing that they could always use more of which makes it the perfect item for trade.

I've given ammo away as a thank you gift to strangers even now. While back I drove to meet a man that was giving me a couple of bantam chickens, I wanted to give him a thank you gift but had no idea what to bring. Finally I thought ammo! So I brought a brick of 22lr and 223 knowing one had to fit, he was so happy to get 60 rounds of 223 unexpectedly, he thanked me 2 or 3 times because it is the one thing we can never have enough of.

@stowlin if you are going to give these bags away as gifts you might want to print out little tags that list the contents. If someone keeps it in their car for 3 years and then pulls it out during an emergency they won't remember what is in it, so a list makes it much easier to use.


----------

